# Grange Reptiles Reptile, Sat 21st of July, ALL WELCOME



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Guys

We have the date for our next Reptile Night, it will be held on Saturday the 21st of July, from 5.30pm till late.

The evening will consist of all the regular jazz;

Social with fellow reptile enthusiasts 
BBQ & refreshments
A raffle with great prizes
People are also more than welcome to bring a few beers 

In addition to all this tho we shall be doing:

Reptile Crufts, categories for Best Snake, Lizard, Chelonian, Amphibian, Invertebrate and the Best In Show, winners of every class will receive a certificate and rosette, and Winner of Best in Show receives a certificate, rosette and have there name engraved on the Reptile Crufts Trophy!

Can some one please bring a tortoise or something, best chelonian keeps being won by lizards and snakes!

Also as cake went down so well last time, there shall be free cake, even if it isn't our birthday, and fingers crossed if we all ask nicely and flutter are eyelashes a certain member might bring some more awesome rainbow cake. 

We are also currently trying to book some form of entertainment for the evening, so i shall keep you all posted.

Any questions feel free to post or pm me.

Thanks Guys looking forward to seeing you all 

I might bring something pretty with me to :whistling2:


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

will bring multi coloured cake and probably some sailfin dragons.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

you sir are a star :2thumb:


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

just remember that you have to share with everybody else


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

share..... now your being unreasonable! :whip:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

if its cool i might pop along to this, it isn't really to far away really, might try and convince carla and carl to come along too.
MMmmmmmmm cake:mf_dribble: 

chris


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Come on down mate, would be great to see Carl and Carla not seen them in ages!


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

will have to bring two cakes then...... :2thumb:


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be coming  I'll drag Chris along with me!

Might bring my pretty pastel sharp girl to visit you Dave  I think she's missed you!

I might let Chris bring his new baby along too! I've 3 boys left for sale Dave, you need one in the shop! LOL


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Carla-Marie said:


> I will be coming  I'll drag Chris along with me!
> 
> Might bring my pretty pastel sharp girl to visit you Dave  I think she's missed you!
> 
> I might let Chris bring his new baby along too! I've 3 boys left for sale Dave, you need one in the shop! LOL


Good stuff :2thumb:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Carla-Marie said:


> I will be coming  I'll drag Chris along with me!
> 
> Might bring my pretty pastel sharp girl to visit you Dave  I think she's missed you!
> 
> I might let Chris bring his new baby along too! I've 3 boys left for sale Dave, you need one in the shop! LOL


yea I can't wait, its gonna be a really good evening. I don't finish work till half 5 thou so ill have to get the train to you Carla straight away from then if ok? or if its to late ill get a train to southampton and meet u at the station?

be nice to meet u too Dave


----------



## Carla-Marie (Mar 5, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> yea I can't wait, its gonna be a really good evening. I don't finish work till half 5 thou so ill have to get the train to you Carla straight away from then if ok? or if its to late ill get a train to southampton and meet u at the station?
> 
> be nice to meet u too Dave


Want me to get you from work?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Carla-Marie said:


> Want me to get you from work?


erm if thats possible, ill be in the crappy northend shop next sat, end of chichester road thank you:notworthy:

ill bring my cali as he's the rarest mutation there is too:2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

have brought the necessaries to bake a cake!


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

your challenge has been accepted!! let the cake cruffs begin.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> have brought the necessaries to bake a cake!





Aijati said:


> your challenge has been accepted!! let the cake cruffs begin.


oooh will it count if i buy a cake:2thumb:
cant bake to well:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

shit...... this is turning into a cake off!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> shit...... this is turning into a cake off!


shall i bake a "special cake"?????


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

depends what makes it "special"..........


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> depends what makes it "special"..........


depends, are there gonna be kids?:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

yes there will be children..... think of the children!

Tomorrow night guys! *flame on!*


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> yes there will be children..... think of the children!
> 
> Tomorrow night guys! *flame on!*


cool beans.. if i cant bring cake, what shall i bring?


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

i dont like children........ the law states you are not allowed to keep them in vivs


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

i don't like kid either.... they creep me out


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

i prefer cake


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

me to, i will 
have to get baking later!!


----------



## Aijati (Feb 21, 2011)

lisa is going to do it first thing in the morning so thats its fresh cake it should be awesome


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry mate we will be mising this one, off up north for the day. but kids are ok there you barely new mine where about lol, is a great evening to go to for anyone interested even if it does mean a road trip wel worth the travel just let them know your making a journey and Dave will great you with a cuddle and a hairy kiss :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Pity mate, you kids were good as gold mate :2thumb:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Tonight guys!

Whoop whoop!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

eco_tonto said:


> Tonight guys!
> 
> Whoop whoop!


wooooo cant wait


----------



## reptilemanhampshire (Jul 20, 2012)

when will the next one of these be as this is the first i have herd and would like to come along one day ??


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Same i'm so dissapointed i couldn't make tonight f:censor:ing car and has anyone got any picture's would love to see them.: victory:: victory::2thumb::2thumb: .


----------

